# Engineers report for insurance



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I have been asked to produce an engineers report on my car by my insurance company.

Does anyone have a copy of what one looks like as an example of what I need to obtain.

Thanks

Hugh

E-Mail me here


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

on my brothers engine transplanted Fiat Punto (2 litre) they asked for a report.

all we did was get a local garage to write a letter stating

"all modifications have been carried out to a satisfactory standard and this vehicle passes current MOT standards"

that was good enough for them, but each insurer is different

mook


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Is it in terms of the specification they want to know?

My father had one done on a car of his a few years ago, it listed every uprated part on the car, as that was thier requirement at the time


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Hugh,

I'd ask the insurers what exactly it is they whant to know. I suspect it is, as has been said, that they what evidence to show the car's been "put together" in a safe & professional way. In that case either a professional garage's or if necessary & needs be an AA / RAC  inspection would suffice. There's little point in commisioning a full blown engineer's report (at an equally full blown price) if that level of detail is not necessary...


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

My mate has had one done before when we changed his engine, I could find out exactly what went into it.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses guy's

I asked my insurance company for an example of what was required, but they could not supply one.

Mook's suggestion of "all modifications have been carried out to a satisfactory standard and this vehicle passes current MOT standards" sounds great if they will accept that, however I am just not sure.

My policy covers all modifications, but there seems little point in labouring all the tiny modifications, as if I miss one it might allow them to dodge a claim in the future.

Mark, a scanned copy of mate's would be helpful.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

I will speak to him over the weekend and see if we can find it.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Joe GSM (Dec 11, 2003)

i built a car and got a engineer who worked for a insurance company and he said we look for power cables fitted properly fuel lines fitted to chassis and petorl tank in safe place. if this will help, regards joe.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

So you actually need a mechanics report. Only in this ****ing country do people assume an engineering degree merely enables you to work on cars  

Hugh, given you're in Aberdeen, you must know someone in the oil/gas industry up there who's an engineer. Just find someone with an engineering degree and let them once over your car for a few beers. Write the car is in good mechanical condition and sign it, Mr A Jones, MEng IMechE or whatever.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

emicem,

Thanks for the thoughts, it's the format I'm most interested in, plenty of engineers around here. Rumor has it my job description includes the word engineer - stretching it a bit I know.

What I most want to do is have Rod Bell look at it, and write a report saying that it is well constructed, safe etc to get it right first time – should be easy enough for Rod to do that since he built it.

If I don’t get it right first time, I might end up with one of the local insurance assessors looking at it and passing comment on the level of power it has and therefore must be dangerous if you get my drift.


----------



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Slightly off topic but I saw an article in a newspaper here that said the statistics showed that cars with greater horsepower have a lower probability of being involved in an insurance claim. I'm not sure how much this is related to the fact that there will be progressively fewer cars on the road with increasing horsepower, though. However, if higher bhp cars are involved in an accident, the claims tend to be larger, which makes sense.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I gave mine a list of all that I thought had been done to the car and gave a discalimer about minor parts, they queried the quality and pushed for an enginneers report but I said the names of all the suppliers which they recognised and I said that an enginneer couldnt say any more than I did also the car runs ok and if the work was bad quality it wouldnt run they seemed happy in the end. (Adrian Flux Insurance)


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

We looked over the weekend but couldn't find the report, however I spoke to the man that did it. To date he has only had to do 4-5 of these reports however he outlined the points he felt were needed in the hope that it may help you out.

Firstly it should be endorsed by an MOT inspector with the stamp from their garage.

The report should basically contain a statement that all modifications made to the car are legal and comply with UK MOT regulations and have been fitted by competent/qualified mechanics.

In his opinion there was no need for a comprehensive part listing however you should details the general modifications to the car.

I hope this is of some help. He said he would be happy to look over a statement you made up and try and advise you where possible.

Hope that is of some use to you.... If you want I could ask a VOSA inspector if he has any ideas about it?

//\\//\\ark


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Guy's for all your input.

Mark,

I like the sound of the format suggested by your contact. The MOT station stamp should also put some weight behind it.

Many thanks

Hugh


----------

